# Remington 798 Trigger Adjustment?



## Blue Iron (Oct 21, 2007)

Is the 798 Mausers trigger the same unit that comes on the 700's or is it different?  I'm considering a 798 and wanting to make sure I could get it down to where I needed it with no slack to pull out.  I want a nice crisp break at about 2.5-3#.  

Thanks,
           Clyde


----------



## weagle (Oct 21, 2007)

It's not the same trigger as the 700's and I'm not sure how the adjustments work.  You can use any of the after market commercial mauser 98 triggers though like the timney, bold etc.

Weagle


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 21, 2007)

weagle said:


> It's not the same trigger as the 700's and I'm not sure how the adjustments work.  You can use any of the after market commercial mauser 98 triggers though like the timney, bold etc.
> 
> Weagle



Thanks for the info Weagle, for $499 I'd hope the trigger would be adjustable!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 22, 2007)

798 trigger is adjustable.  I havent tried it yet, and don't know if I could do it or if I'd need a smith to do it, but I do know the trigger is adjustable.


----------



## Jim H (Nov 1, 2007)

*798*

Just bought a 798,

the trigger is much crisper than the original trigger on my 700.


----------

